# digital to analog



## donj4 (Jul 13, 2012)

when switching between the two on a Carrera track if I take the part of a switch track that has the flapper and the sensor off and put an analog section would that be good to avoid shorting out the track? thanks


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi donj,

I've not looked at Carrera track but I've been doing some research into Scalextric digital recently and I understood that all you needed to do was change the power supply to an analogue DC one and you could run ok. 

I think most of the expertise on this forum leans towards HO so I suggest you enquire at the European forum of slots where there is a much bigger community of 1/32nd runners who will be able to help you properly.

Cheers

Gareth


----------

